# Trying to get out



## techhousejunkie (Jan 8, 2008)

My 4 month old red tegu has been exhibiting some unusual behavior. Yesterday and today when I got home from work it looked like he was trying to get out. He/she was looking at things outside of his tank than either digging through all the substrate till he hits the bottom of the tank or scratches at the corners of the tank, it looks like he is trying to get out. Is this normal? Has anyone come across this? What should I do?
Any info would be great


----------



## Lexi (Jan 8, 2008)

my B&W does that somtimes.. he will climb the side of the cage and dig the wood.. i really think they are saying "let me the **** out"


----------



## COWHER (Jan 8, 2008)

yep it happened to me. i just let him try he wont be getting outta my enclosure. but if he's hurting himself like giving himself raw spots on his nose from rubbing, then I would try to stop him. but I never thought of how I would go about trying to stop him. so i can't help ya there


----------



## striggs (Jan 8, 2008)

my boy tries to get out sometimes too. he'll dig at the corners & climb the walls also. after he gets tired he'll stop. I gues they just need recreation & want to explore & their cages just aren't big enough at the time. just think, no matter how big your house is don't you wish it was bigger.


----------



## techhousejunkie (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks guys, your always a big help.


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 9, 2008)

Don't you like to get out of your house sometimes?If you stay in it all the time as big as it is,it gets boring.

I think the Tegu's get bored in there,nothing to do. :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 9, 2008)

leting him uot to explore more of the world would be good as it can reduce stress in animals to walk around a bit in a stressfree environment.


----------



## AB^ (Jan 9, 2008)

I know I have posted this already in another thread, but this is to show some tegus will do about anything to get out 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://s60.photobucket.com/albums/h8/Ameivaboy/?action=view&current=MOV02562.flv">http://s60.photobucket.com/albums/h8/Am ... V02562.flv</a><!-- m -->

(the video stops half way and there's a weird buzzing noise, my upload got messed up)


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 9, 2008)

Dang...nice catch Kev. LOL


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 9, 2008)

That was a nice catch when anything jumps out at me I turn my back and run.






Brat!


----------



## Lexi (Jan 9, 2008)

haha that was a good catch lol wasnt expecting him to jump like that.


----------



## techhousejunkie (Jan 10, 2008)

snakehandler said:


> leting him uot to explore more of the world would be good as it can reduce stress in animals to walk around a bit in a stressfree environment.



yea i know this and trust me i would love to do this but he/she is still a baby, Im trying to tame him/her now but If I took him out Im sure he/she would dart and hide somewhere and I think me grabbing him stresses him out enough lol


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 10, 2008)

techhousejunkie I have a yound Red who likes to run away but I place him in the bathroom to explore and when I want to catch him I put a pile of clothes or towels in the middle of the floor and leave for 20 minutes and when I come back he is under the pile and pretty easy to pick up then. :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## techhousejunkie (Jan 10, 2008)

Swtbrat said:


> techhousejunkie I have a yound Red who likes to run away but I place him in the bathroom to explore and when I want to catch him I put a pile of clothes or towels in the middle of the floor and leave for 20 minutes and when I come back he is under the pile and pretty easy to pick up then. :wink:
> 
> Brat!



thats actually a great idea thanks swtbrat


----------

